# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Professor X Lusting After Jean Grey" & More Goofy Early X-Men Moments

## CBR News

CSBG has the ten goofiest moments from the first ten issues of "X-Men," from Magneto pimping out Scarlet Witch to Professor X lusting after Jean Grey.


_Full article here._

----------


## Wedge Antilles

Prof X and Jean Grey, that's more than a bit questionable, wow.

----------


## coveredinbees

We all get lonely.

He didn't know Wanda was his daughter, yet. Though, it's still highly inappropriate to use her to recruit Namor. 

I agree. Magneto should astral project more, but these bohemians are rad.
http://goodcomics.comicbookresources...xmen110-6a.jpg

----------


## Mormel

> We all get lonely.
> 
> He didn't know Wanda was his daughter, yet. Though, it's still highly inappropriate to use her to recruit Namor. 
> 
> I agree. Magneto should astral project more, but these bohemians are rad.
> http://goodcomics.comicbookresources...xmen110-6a.jpg


Magneto was so OldBoy on Wanda before _Yesterday Quest_, trust! There's also that time in that one _Avengers_ issue where he magnetically makes her do the sexy dance and calls her his 'blank eyed beauty' and revels in glee that he's controlling her 'every graceful moment'.

----------


## coveredinbees

Of all his children, she hates him the most.

----------


## PwrdOn

Jean and Wanda were handled so horrifically in those early comics, it's a good thing that in the intervening half century Marvel has learned to treat them with the respect and dignity that they deserve....oh wait.

----------


## Wedge Antilles

> Jean and Wanda were handled so horrifically in those early comics, it's a good thing that in the intervening half century Marvel has learned to treat them with the respect and dignity that they deserve....oh wait.


At least the "creepy factors" have been toned down since then.  I think.

----------


## PwrdOn

> At least the "creepy factors" have been toned down since then.  I think.

----------


## Omar Karindu

In fairness, I'm pretty sure you're supposed to think the Red Skull is impossibly creepy.

----------


## Mari

> Prof X and Jean Grey, that's more than a bit questionable, wow.


I recently read Astonishing X-Men, Dangerous again.  Professor Xavier also made a comment there about Jean Grey, I can not remember the exact words.

----------


## Choos

Damn I hate it when Xavier is depicted as anything other than a decent human homosuperior. I get it some slip of the writers (and horribly hung over moment on the supposed editors behalf) let that Rolf Harris style garbage infect Charles but I am damned if this isn't the worst stuff to hit the pages of the X books ever.

I think despite the early insanity Grant Morrisons cliche killing of Jean is the poorest or goofiest moment of the Marvel universe.

----------

